

New image search engine - access_denied
http://www.spezify.com/#/hacker%20news

======
superjared
Interesting idea but it seem much less of a search tool than a toy. The
spasmodic loading of images is incredibly distracting and the lazy layout
doesn't appear to have any structure.

------
nirmal
With Flash block for Safari, all I saw was a blank screen. Isn't HTML "good
enough" for headers and footers.

~~~
dmix
Also, when you right click it in FF3.5 the whole page goes white.

The unspoken flash rule: its good for video players, games, luxury product
sites (cars/fashion) and banner ads. Besides that, it's a usability nightmare.

------
Nate879
They've disabled every method of scrolling except the scroll bar on the right.
Several of my extensions, such as Mouse Gestures, don't work on this site.

I usually don't mind Flash, but this is why you shouldn't use Flash for your
entire site.

------
likpok
Why do you need the all-directional layout? It seems that you could just do
the Bing thing, which has the infinite scrolling without the flash.

------
jparicka
It almost broke my browser (Camino)!

